# MacBook blanc 2007 en panne



## Jacques L (17 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous

Le MacBook de ma femme a une drôle de panne et je n'arrive pas à en identifier l'origine.

1er épisode, alors que l'habitude est de rabattre l'écran quand on ne s'en sert plus, avec redémarrage dès que l'écran est ouvert, cette fois là, écran tout noir et la petite lumière pulse sur la tranche du mac. Impossible de le faire redémarrer sauf avec une extinction sauvage.

2e épisode, Je nettoie la SMC, je zappe la PRAM et lance le volet automation d'Onyx, 

3e symptôme, (mail et Firefox se lancent automatiquement) au redémarrage firefox peine à charger un onglet, en voulant supprimer cet onglet, le ballon multicolore se met à tourner et ne s'arrêtera jamais... en voulant relancer le finder dans le dock, blocage complet. Redémarrage hard, et blocages répétitifs.

Je ressort mon DVD de SnowLeopar je répare le DDI qui est diagnostiqué en bon état, et tant que j'y suis je recharge SL. A l'arrivée, aucun changement, blocage du même genre.

Je restaure depuis TM une version d'il y a un an, même résultat.

J'ai changé le DDI, puis répondu aux différentes question qu'Apple pose sur un système neuf et je fais l'erreur de cliquer 2 fois après avoir mis mon mot de passe Apple, re-roue multicolore et blocage.

Je repars de zéro et là j'essaie de restaurer sur le nx système la sauvegarde TM, ça fait 3 fois et ça se bloque avant d'arriver au bout, pas toujours au même endroit.

Là j'ai besoin d'aide, je ne vois pas comment me sortir de là, si quelqu'un a une idée, elle est la bienvenue


----------



## Geekfou (17 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour le MacBook se rebelle 
Voilà de quoi te dépanné 
http://forums.macg.co/threads/reparation-reussie-gpu-macbook-pro-15-2011.1237612/


----------



## Jacques L (17 Novembre 2015)

Je n'ai pas encore lu les 27 pages du fil en lien, mais je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression que ce soit le même problème, les symptômes sont différents. Merci quand même


----------



## Geekfou (17 Novembre 2015)

Jacques L a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore lu les 27 pages du fil en lien, mais je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression que ce soit le même problème, les symptômes sont différents. Merci quand même


Problème de Carte Graphique le Macbook se met en mode dégrader , ralentissement , plantage à tout vas


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2015)

A partir du Dvd je ne comprends pas ce qui s'est passé :
tu as ré-installé SL et fait la MaJ 10.6.8 ?
Restauration TM même résultat que quoi ?
Ensuite ré-instal ?

Si on considère que le disque est en bon état (j'ai des doutes, je trouve que les symptômes sont ceux d'un disque dur en train de lâcher), essaie déjà d'enlever tes barrettes de Ram, et par exemple de les inverser.
Il arrive qu'il faille les remettre en place pour réactiver un peu les connexions.

Tu as un utilitaire de diag de disque dur un peu plus balèze que l'utilitaire de disque ?
DiskWarrior serait l'idéal dans ce cas pour tester…

A défaut déjà faire tourner l'ordi sur un autre disque, même externe, un moment.


----------



## Jacques L (17 Novembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Problème de Carte Graphique le Macbook se met en mode dégrader , ralentissement , plantage à tout vas


Franchement, ça ne correspond pas.




Invité a dit:


> A partir du Dvd je ne comprends pas ce qui s'est passé :
> tu as ré-installé SL et fait la MaJ 10.6.8 ?
> Restauration TM même résultat que quoi ?
> Ensuite ré-instal ?
> ...


Pour le disque je pense qu'on peut oublier puisque je l'ai changé avec un autre pour le même résultat. Par contre je n'ai pas échangé les barrettes, ce que je vais faire maintenant. En fait ce qu'il me fait à l'heure actuelle de manière récurrente, quand je le relance, il se charge, ainsi que mail et firefox et dès que je lui demande par exemple d'aller dans le menu pomme pour accéder aux préf. system (pour essayer de supprimer les démarrages auto) le ballon se met à tourner. En fait peu importe la manip, tout ce que je fais aboutit au ballon qui tourne. J'ai une autre session sur cet ordi, mais je n'arrive pas à y accéder.


----------



## Geekfou (17 Novembre 2015)

Peux être un soucis de Nappe SATA , pour en être sur place ton HDD dans un boitier externe comme cela http://www.amazon.fr/MEMTEQ®-Boîtier-Externe-Installation-Compatible/dp/B00AQUTPKA
et vérifie comment il se comporte en démarrant en externe


----------



## Jacques L (17 Novembre 2015)

Suite. Je viens de faire l'échange des emplacements de mémoire et j'ai eu l'impression que ça y étais, j'ai eu la main le temps de supprimer mes démarrages auto de mail et de firefox. J'ai vu que spotlight était en train d'indexer, j'ai cliqué sur son icône en haut à droite et paf, à nouveau bloqué.


Geekfou a dit:


> Peux être un soucis de Nappe SATA , pour en être sur place ton HDD dans un boitier externe comme cela http://www.amazon.fr/MEMTEQ®-Boîtier-Externe-Installation-Compatible/dp/B00AQUTPKA
> et vérifie comment il se comporte en démarrant en externe


Ça c'est une idée ce boitier, je vais le commander.


----------



## Jacques L (18 Novembre 2015)

J'ai commandé le boitier de toute manière, j'en ai l'emploi. J'ai essayé de changer mes 2x1 Go de Ram par 1x2 alors là que dalle, j'ai donc remis les barrettes de départ, et je me suis retrouvé comme les barrettes, au point de départ. Lancer moniteur d'activité fait planter, je ne peux pas passer sur autre session, ça fait planter, rien faire ça plante aussi. 

J'ai sérieusement besoin d'aide


----------



## Geekfou (18 Novembre 2015)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'ai commandé le boitier de toute manière, j'en ai l'emploi. J'ai essayé de changer mes 2x1 Go de Ram par 1x2 alors là que dalle, j'ai donc remis les barrettes de départ, et je me suis retrouvé comme les barrettes, au point de départ. Lancer moniteur d'activité fait planter, je ne peux pas passer sur autre session, ça fait planter, rien faire ça plante aussi.
> 
> J'ai sérieusement besoin d'aide


Reste plus qu'a attendre le boitier pour le prochain test


----------



## Invité (18 Novembre 2015)

Et en safe boot, il réagit comment ?


----------



## Jacques L (18 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Et en safe boot, il réagit comment ?


Ça j'ai jamais fait, comment on met en œuvre, et qu'est-ce que ça donne?


----------



## Invité (18 Novembre 2015)

C'est juste la touche "majuscules non bloquées" appuyée au boot et jusqu'à l'apparition d'une barre de chargement sous la pomme.
Ca nettoie les caches et invalide les extensions tierces sur ce boot là.


----------



## Jacques L (19 Novembre 2015)

J'ai fait le test, et franchement après j'ai cru que j'étais sorti de la mouise jusqu'à ce que je veuille éjecter le DVD qui était resté dedans. Au 2e clic la roue multicolore est arrivée et était toujours là 1/2 heure après. 

J'ai redémarré et pour dégager ce qui ne servait à rien, j'ai viré un compte administrateur, mais je me suis gouré, le mac n'avait pas démarré sur le compte habituel et j'ai viré le bon  retour à la case départ, re-DVD, re-effaçage, re-TM, la recopie de TM n'a pas fonctionné, arrêt à 2 mn de la fin. 2 fois. Re-DVD, re-effaçage, et essai de ne rien importer du tout, après l'installation du système, je réponds aux questions posées, pays, code box, puis code identifiant apple, là, la roue dentée se met à tourner, 1/2 heure plus tard (largement) énervé, je reclique sur continuer, et là c'est la roue multicolore qui prend le relai.

J'en ai eu un peu marre  et j'ai éteint le bouzin.

Une idée? Ça me semble de plus en plus matériel?


----------



## Geekfou (19 Novembre 2015)

Tu as reçu ton boitier ?


----------



## Jacques L (20 Novembre 2015)

Non, il est commandé depuis mercredi


----------



## Jacques L (21 Novembre 2015)

Je suis allé chez un réparateur vendredi, l'ordi en était au stade de l'animation après avoir installé 10.6 depuis le DVD, mais restait bloqué à la fin. Le mec a fait 3 bricoles au clavier et zou il a créé une session dans laquelle tout fonctionnait. Vous voyez, le genre de truc qui arrive dans un garage quand on vient pour une panne qui ne veut plus se reproduire...

Je n'ai pas voulu en rester là, j'avais amené mon DD TM j'ai tout rechargé, j'ai éliminé sa session et tout marchait du tonnerre, j'ai essayé le maximum de trucs auxquels j'ai pensé, plus aucun blocage, un truc bizarre malgré tout sur une des 2 sessions, les icônes que je supprimais du dock réapparaissaient quand je revenais sur cette session après l'avoir quittée. Pas pu essayer internet, son wifi était en rade. Le gars ne m'a rien compté, même avec le temps qu'il a passé avec moi.

Je suis rentré chez moi et les blocages sont revenus immédiatement. Comme truc différents qu'il y avait chez lui, le wifi et le câble d'alim. j'ai changé d'alim. et branché internet directement sur la box, ça n'a rien changé, je lance la recherche de m-à-j il me les détecte et plante quand je les lance. Un truc aussi, spotlight indexe à chaque démarrage.

La suite lundi quand je retournerai chez le réparateur. A moins que j'aille voir un marabout.


----------



## Jacques L (24 Novembre 2015)

Suite. Il apparaît qu'en fait les pannes n'apparaissent que quand le wifi est en route. Je donne un exemple : en rechargeant l'OS pour la Xe fois j'ai décidé de regarder ce que l'aide de "utilitaires de disques" du DVD pouvait m'apporter sur les différents formatages. J'ai changé le clavier Américain pour le Français, j'ai rentré mon mot de passe, le mac s'est connecté au wi-fi, j'ai essayé d'obtenir l'aide, mais elle restait grisée, je fais une réparation de disque, ça ne mange pas de pain, et paf je me retrouve avec la roue de couleur qui tourne. A ce moment là, il n'y avait aucun système dans le mac, il était tout vide. Quelques démarrages plus loin, ça se confirme la roue apparaît de plus en plus tôt à chaque redémarrage.

Entre temps j'ai acheté pas cher sur le boncoin un macbook de la même année, le DD était totalement saturé et tout était en vrac dedans, chaque appui sur une touche mettait 5 à 10 seconde à apparaître, je n'ai pas pu tester le wi-fi. Le DD étant douteux je l'ai changé par un en réserve, et le tout a redémarré. J'ai rechargé 10.6 dessus, la sauvegarde TM, nickel chrome au départ, mais j'ai eu le ballon qui tourne en lançant les m-à-j vers 10.6.8

2 macs qui font la même chose, je me dis que ça ne vient pas du mac, mais de Bouygues, mon fournisseur. J'ai passé une heure avec une fille du service technique cet après-midi, on a changé les canaux et différents réglages, et quand elle a changé le nom du réseau, super j'ai pu me connecter. Je l'ai grandement remerciée et j'ai entrepris de finir de configurer ce nouveau compte en totale clean install quand la roue est revenue, et à chaque redémarrage elle arrive de plus en plus vite, et sur les 2 macs.

Mon MacBookPro 17" (le 3e donc) lui continue à fonctionner sans problème.

Alors je crois que par un pas de bol géant, j'ai la même panne matérielle sur les 2 blancs.

QUI qu'a une idée? snif snif


----------



## Geekfou (24 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir ,
est que donne une réinstallation simple sans passer par ta sauvegarde Time Machine sur ce nouveaux MB


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2015)

C'est vraiment bizarre ton histoire.
J'ai 3 MB blancs à la maison. Un 2006 (2GHz), un 2007 (2,2GHz) et un 2009 (2GHz), tous sous 10.6.8.
J'en ai dépanné 4 ou 5 autres et je n'ai jamais vu ça…

Si on résume, tant que tu es sous 10.6 pas de soucis ?

As-tu essayé de télécharger la Combo de 10.6.8 depuis le 17 pour la transférer ensuite sur les 13 ?
L'adresse de la Combo : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1399?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US
C'est l'adresse aux US mais ça ne change rien aux fonctionnalités et tu peux upgrader un système français avec sans soucis…

Essaie de tourner dessus (sur le 10.6.8 tout neuf) sans récupérer tes comptes, ni avec l'assistant de migration, ni avec TM (crée ton nouveau compte avec un nom différent)


----------



## Jacques L (24 Novembre 2015)

Ça marche avec une installation sur un disque érasé en 10.6, je crée un compte nouveau, aucune importation, quand je rentre mon code pour le réseau wi-fi, ça continue à marcher ce qui m'a permis de lancer safari, et me balader sur 2-3 adresses installées par défaut, apple, yahoo, etc. je crois que je suis sorti de la mouise, et je fais une recherche des m-à-j et paf la roue. Mais comme je l'ai mis plus haut, même sans aucun OS d'installé, juste le DVD et connexion wi-fi la roue ne tarde pas à arriver. Comme tu dis je n'ai jamais vu ça, d'ailleurs je ne serais pas ici sinon  et ça me fait le même cirque sur les 2, ça faut un drôle de paquet d'heures que j'essaie toutes les combinaisons possibles.

Je vais télécharger la combo et essayer un nouveau compte tout neuf à partir de zéro, mais je commence à perdre espoir.  (Edit : en fait il suffit de changer de langue sur la page support apple et on a la combo en Français, elle est en train de charger)

Une cause matérielle est elle envisageable?, je sais, ça paraît gros, mais disons que le mien est tombé en panne, ça arrive et que l'autre étant une poubelle non testée ça reste possible?


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2015)

Lu quelque part sur les forums :
La box Bouygues est foireuse et fait planter les Mac. Fait une recherche sur les forums, et fait changer ta box.


----------



## Jacques L (25 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Lu quelque part sur les forums :
> La box Bouygues est foireuse et fait planter les Mac. Fait une recherche sur les forums, et fait changer ta box.


Et pourtant elle fonctionne parfaitement avec mon 17"

sur le mac du boncoin je suis passé de 10.6 à 10.6.8 à partir de la combo mise sur clé, j'avais pris la précaution de déconnecter airport. Tout s'est bien passé. Il n'y a sur ce mac qu'une ébauche de compte et l'OS. Sans wifi je me suis connecté en Ethernet et le ballon de couleur n'a pas tardé à rappliquer. Une conclusion qui me semble évidente, c'est que toute connexion à internet plante cet ordi.

Pour l'autre, j'en était à la phase de l'animation après chargement et il coince peu après, soit sur le pays, soit sur la page suivante. J'ai relancé plusieurs fois, j'ai zappé pram et smc, j'ai redémarré sur le dvd pour réparer le disque et les permissions, même blocage. Je suis en train de réinstaller 10.6 pour essayer d'aller plus loin. Si c'est le cas j'irai en 10.6.8 puis je me brancherai en Ethernet. Si lui aussi bloque, j'imagine qu'une panne physique est probable sur les 2. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2015)

moi, pour ce que j'en dis, ça ne coute rien…
commence par désactiver l'IP V6 sur ton/tes Mac(s) :
http://forums.macg.co/threads/wifi-bbox-sensation-fait-planter-mon-macbook.1274326/


----------



## Jacques L (25 Novembre 2015)

Je n'avais pas vu cette discussion et je te promets que je vais l'examiner avec beaucoup d'attention 
Sinon, comme je le pressentais le 2e mac est bloqué comme d'hab.


----------



## Jacques L (26 Novembre 2015)

*daffyb tu es un bienfaiteur de l'humanité et le mien en particulier, merci   !
*
En suivant ton lien, de proche en proche on arrive sur le forum "bbox mag" où il apparaît que Bouygues a fait tout récemment une mise à jour de sa box et que celle-ci est incompatible avec les système d'avant 10.7, et le correctif tout simple est celui que tu as indiqué.
Je cite une partie de la discussion de ce forum :


> par ToFoo93 » 17 nov. 2015, 11:14
> la solution pour les MAC sur 10.6 :
> Il faut désactiver l’IP V6 sur le MAC pour qu'il n'y ait pas de conflit.
> la procédure :
> ...






*Note de la modération*: du coup, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

